# Best 100% Polyester, COTTON FEEL.



## infomatrix

hello everyone, just fine tuning my research. I am currently looking for the best 100% polyester shirt for dye sublimation with the best "Cotton" feel...i have currently found of these and need some expert advice from those in the know...vapor apparel have heard its top of the line and sublivie which i havent heard much of...also are there more, better options?..thank you


----------



## 20vK

I've got 100 gildan shirts coming - I'll let you know how they turn out


----------



## spiderx1

What model number is Gildan 100 percent polyester? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 20vK

something like 42000


----------



## uncletee

I have printed them all, vapor has the best cotton feel and they have a bunch of new colors. jersey also works well for a less expensive price point. A4 great performace t for printing, badger has lots of poly available also. but for tees the vapor basic line is great. conde has good prices on them. the subivive great for burn out look but really thin. good luck uncletee.


----------



## infomatrix

gilden make 100% poly with cotton feel?...wow didnt know that....i have heard alternative...but im not sure if they are talking about alternitive apparel, also have 100% poly cotton feel, but feel very thin...does american apparel have 100% poly cotton feel? also an alternitive to sports poly A4 would be atlatlsports...just found out about them havent tried them. by burned out you mean like the washed, distresed look?....like the affliction shirts?


----------



## uneeeq

uncletee said:


> .... jersey also works well for a less expensive price point....,


uncletee - by jersey - did you mean JERZEES® SPORT Polyester shirts? I buy vapor and sublivie but was not aware Jerzees makes cotton feel one. Does Jerzees ® SPORT Polyester feel more like cotton or more like a traditional polyester performance shirt?

Thanks!


----------



## 20vK

5.3 oz jerzees sport is advertised as cotton feel


----------



## uncletee

JERZEE not as white white as vapor or a4. but a nice lite weight cotton tee feel. I just love to have more stuff to print on. they print really nice. later uncletee.


----------



## uneeeq

Thank you uncletee & 20vk. Learn something new here every time. I will order a few to check them out.


----------



## bornover

infomatrix said:


> ... I am currently looking for the best 100% polyester shirt for dye sublimation with the best "Cotton" feel...


The "Best" is Vapor Apparel.


----------



## infomatrix

so im going with the vapor...and im going to try the JERZEE and the gilden just to have a cheaper back up...
20vK plase let us know how those gilden turned out...cheers


----------



## 20vK

Will do


----------



## BlueCottonLeann

The SportTek line of "Ultimate Performance" from Sanmar have an excellent cotton feel - they are 95 poly/ 5 spandex. They are also avail in long sleeve, youth and ladies cut. I am unsure if they are dye-sub ready.


----------



## 20vK

Just an update - The gildans feel like a thin soft cotton.


----------



## mpierce513

I am looking for a baseball style shirt that is 100% polyster with a cotton feel. Anyone know where I might find those.


----------



## uncletee

think Badger has some, good luck uncletee


----------



## outbreak

I'm wearing a Badger 4820 t-shirt right now after a test print and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## skdave

mpierce513 said:


> I am looking for a baseball style shirt that is 100% polyster with a cotton feel. Anyone know where I might find those.


I have a large inventory of Monag ,Raglan with Navy Blue sleeves if you want to try a few. Poly panels front and back Cotton sleeves. Really nice $6.95


----------



## mikejnolt

skdave said:


> I have a large inventory of Monag ,Raglan with Navy Blue sleeves if you want to try a few. Poly panels front and back Cotton sleeves. Really nice $6.95


Do you keep them in stock and do you have any other colors?


----------



## WalkingZombie

Vapor may be the 'best' cotton-feel-like shirt out there, but I don't agree that it's even close to a cotton feel. I've tried several type of men's and women's from vapor and they all are thin and slick feeling. Nothing close to a cotton-like feel.

I thought it was just me, so I made some for a group of women to wear at one of the cook-offs this past Rodeo and although they loved the design on the shirts, they also didn't agree that it had a cotton-like feel to them. Few wore the classic tees and some wore the slim fit. And I felt bad because when I saw some of the pictures they took, they had sweat at the armpits, and even though they were dancing up a storm, they all agreed that was something that never showed up when they wore cotton shirts. :/ And most were petite girls who look like they don't perspire much. Glad I did it for free.

Vapor shirts I've tried:
Basic short sleeve men's
Basic polo men's
Basic ladies classic tee
Ladies slim fit

They basically feel like micro fiber shirts (to me and others I've had tested).

Maybe I'll try the Jerzee or Gildan and see what they feel like.... or just stick with heat transfers.


----------



## uncletee

I just found the best cotton feel tee. opp's It was Hanes softlink. cotton on the inside poly on the out. anybody want to make them I'll buy. have a nice night uncletee. they don't make them anymore!


----------



## mgparrish

uncletee said:


> I just found the best cotton feel tee. opp's It was Hanes softlink. cotton on the inside poly on the out. anybody want to make them I'll buy. have a nice night uncletee. they don't make them anymore!


Dead on, I saved all the blank ones I had in my size remaining when they closed out for myself.


----------



## lamiepollis

Just bumping this thread,
Im new to the sublimation game and just looking into cotton feel poly shirt options. Has anyone had any more success with any brands in particular? Im leaning towards the Vapor and Gildan at the moment, although Vapor are a little more than I wanted to spend at this point. 
Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skdave

I use Monag ask for AMIT owner.


----------



## Vybe420

found this in search..

its 2017 tho..

whats the new news?


----------



## LuckyBunny

bornover said:


> The "Best" is Vapor Apparel.


they don't have tear away tags for private labeling.


----------



## PedalJustPedal

Vapors Basic shirts are very cotton like, cant see through them etc. Top quality.


----------



## vapor mystic

infomatrix said:


> hello everyone, just fine tuning my research. I am currently looking for the best 100% polyester shirt for dye sublimation with the best "Cotton" feel...i have currently found of these and need some expert advice from those in the know...vapor apparel have heard its top of the line and sublivie which i havent heard much of...also are there more, better options?..thank you


Vapor Basic Performance Tee is a cotton feel garment.


----------



## splathead

The Gildan 42000's are pretty nice.


----------

